# Hawthorne Project



## tailhole (Sep 30, 2012)

Got this from a Caber recently. Before & After. Smooth running bike.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 30, 2012)

like that frame.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 10, 2013)

*hawthorne*

looks like a very cool reliable ballooner that people will love to see you riding.good job.


----------

